# free fat



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

I need to clear out the freezer soon, if anyone wants to render their own lard, I will give you the packaged fat from last year's pigs...I rendered some,but there is a limit to how much lard one needs in the frig...and this year's pigs will go to the processor soon

if you are interested, we live in Western NC...PM me for more specific location info this is all packaged in vacuum sealed packages and has always been frozen


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Be great for rendering and using in bird food treats! Wish I was closer.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

we no longer feed the birds since the cats just picked them off as they came to the feeder...one would hang on the feeder with one paw and swipe the birds down....they are all big climbers as well....but I would love for this to be used....it seems so wasteful to throw it away or burn it....


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Maybe try posting this on the soap making site. Or even your local craig's list. Lot's of people would love to snap this up if only they could hear of it.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Sent you a PM, k? Interested....


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Needs to be canned, will last a very long time.


----------

